

Ask HN: Have a hard time working at home. Co-working an alternative? - sown

Hi, friends.<p>I&#x27;m funemployed at the moment and it feels like I can&#x27;t work at home at all. I either get super distracted or tired or just run-down and dejected.<p>Do others in similar situation ever experiment with co-working spaces? Do they work out?
======
err4nt
I've been remote for four of the past five years and only recently signed up
for a co-working space in Toronto:
[http://projectspac.es](http://projectspac.es)

While I don't find any issue working from my bedroom (as far as work/life
separation is concerned) but I do get stir crazy if I'm at home more than 60%
of the time.

For a while I was hitting up a different coffee shop almost every day, and
that's great while you're travelling, but getting a coworking space has been
key to taking the next step in my career.

I hummed and hawed about the price, and decided that as long as it let me pull
in a little freelance, I could afford it.

Since the summer, my rate has tripled, I'm picking up freelance each week in
addition to me remote contract, and I'm much HAPPIER!

What I like is that it's a space filled with other entrepreneurs, and iron
sharpens iron. I get so much motivation being around so many other people
hustlin hard that I end up effortlessly putting in an extra 2-4 hours a day
without realizing it!

Also great for stupidly fast internet, meeting likeminded people, and getting
that social aspect back to your work. Many people at the spaces support each
other's businesses as well, although so far I haven't found any clients from
within that pool.

------
DigitalSea
I highly recommend a coworking space without-a-doubt. I personally don't find
the same issues with working at home, but coworking spaces have a lot of
benefits including; fast internet, access to printers/scanners/faxes,
conference rooms, private booths, amenities (showers, mouthwash, razors),
foosball/ping pong tables, coffee/tea, snacks, events and more.

I just did a two month stint at WeWork in Seattle and I must say, as far as
coworking spaces go, WeWork was the most enjoyable. You got all of the
aforementioned benefits and on-top of that, free beer. People from other
startups and businesses would regularly socialise, play foosball together and
events were happening all of the time.

If home life is getting you down, definitely consider a coworking space as
they are not even that expensive considering the benefits and support that you
get.

------
seekingcharlie
I can't stand working at home & I'm full-time remote.

Coworking spaces are great & I would completely recommend one for anyone
working remotely. I think it's important to keep a clear distinction between
home & "the office" & I find I'm much more productive at a dedicated work
space vs my own room.

Coworking spaces usually have cheap food, coffee and are a great way to meet
new people (regular events etc).

------
junto
I was in a similar rut. I'm now in a co-working space. It isn't in any way a
startup hub type environment, just a couple of freelancers and small
businesses sharing space and resources, but it has made the world of
difference to me.

I have people I get to chat to, have lunch with and most importantly of all, I
get out of the house and go to work, then come home again at the end of the
work day. I rarely switch my computer on at home anymore. It is a lot more
healthy.

------
jtchang
What city are you in? What do you do? Lots of people see stuff on HN so you
should at least post a short bio/resume :)

------
lsiebert
I use my local hacker space (HackerDojo).

------
locktips
You should change your job for a certain time. A job at office. Changes make
you feel happy.

[http://hinscosafeandlock.com](http://hinscosafeandlock.com)

